# Fears of rise in UK terrorist recruits as anti-radicalisation referrals collapse



## daftandbarmy (22 Apr 2020)

Fears of rise in UK terrorist recruits as anti-radicalisation referrals collapse

Prevent referrals thought to be 50% down as far-right and Islamist groups exploit vulnerable in lockdown

Counter-terrorism officials fear a rise in terrorist recruits after a collapse in referrals to the UK’s main anti-radicalisation scheme during the lockdown, as extremists pump out propaganda urging British attacks.

The Guardian understands referrals to Prevent are down by more than 50% since the lockdown started on 23 March, according to official figures yet to be made public.

Counter-terrorism officials fear a crucial defence is being weakened with young people spending more time online alone and unsupervised since schools and colleges closed.

Ch Supt Nik Adams, the national coordinator for Prevent, said: “What concerns me greatly is that the decline in the number of referrals doesn’t mean that there are fewer people that need our help, but that fewer people are able to access the support they need.

“Schools, mental health workers and other public services provide vital support and protection to young and vulnerable people, and the combination of those services being impacted by Covid-19 and the fact people are spending more time online means a small number of vulnerable people are at greater risk of being drawn towards terrorist activity.”

One major cause of the sharp drop in referrals is that those in the community who usually spot signs of concern, such as youth workers and teachers, are no longer meeting people. The scheme relies on such referrals. The fall in referrals is believed to be the largest ever in the more than a decade Prevent has been running.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/apr/22/fears-of-rise-in-uk-terrorism-recruits-after-anti-radicalisation-referrals-collapse-coronavirus


----------



## AbdullahD (23 Apr 2020)

This is really concerning, especially when coupled with mental health issues that exist during economic down turns...

I was personally worried about suicides, depression and other issues due to lay-offs etc.

Hopefully no increase in radicalization is seen.. but yeah...
Abdullah


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2020)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> This is really concerning, especially when coupled with mental health issues that exist during economic down turns...
> 
> I was personally worried about suicides, depression and other issues due to lay-offs etc.
> 
> ...



And all this on Ramadan...


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Apr 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And all this on Ramadan...



Aye, their is or are some people, complaining quite loudly about not being able to congregate publicly for tarawih, juma'ah etc. I can very easily see how, what is happening in the world can be weaponized into a propaganda campaign to recruit more people.. I hope I am wrong, but seems like the perfect mix for a storm. But it is to easy to spin it that Islamic hypocrites in the west shutdown Mosques because non-Muslims wanted them too and.. yeah 

I am really Missing the unity and love during Ramadan, living in northern BC it is some of the only time we can easily visit with other Muslims. So this is a really hard kick, but it is the right thing to do, so must be done.

Abdullah


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2020)

My devout Brother inlaw came over here to visit, I took him to a combined prayer for Eid al-Fitr in Vancouver, there was almost every sect there. He said he has never seen such a eclectic gathering of Muslims outside of his Haji and did not expect such in a non-Muslim country.


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Apr 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My devout Brother inlaw came over here to visit, I took him to a combined prayer for Eid al-Fitr in Vancouver, there was almost every sect there. He said he has never seen such a eclectic gathering of Muslims outside of his Haji and did not expect such in a non-Muslim country.



That is one thing I love about BC (or remote communities), we have shia's, we have sunni's, we have sufis and salafis, we have oh crikey I am typing this singing a country song in my head >.<

Any rate lots of good food and people from so many different sects and for the most part we all get along


----------

